# PS3 Compatible Headset (including mic)



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

I have searched and searched online for a stereo or preferably 5.1 surround headset/mic for gaming or even for watching movies without bothering the rest of the household. As far as I can tell, none exist for the PS3. Everything that I find only works with a PC. There must be a million gamers out there that have had an unhappy wife after a late night gaming session. 

Is it just a Sony firmware issue?

Help!! :explode:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to The Shack lspence!

I'm not a big gamer, but I hear your plight. I am not sure though that there is any surround headphones that also have a mic for the PS3. I could be wrong though.

This isn't specifically listed as a PS3 headset, but I did a quick search and Datel makes a USB based headset for the PS3, so based on that this should work but I can't say for sure about the 5.1 part of it. 









These do look nice, but not nice enough for me to drop $60 just to test them. If I had a need for a headset I probably would check them out though.

Let us know what you find.

Update (boy was that fast! )
Actually... I just called eDimensional and they said that sadly no, this headset doesn't fully work with the PS3. The mic doesn't work and no 5.1, just stereo so no need to even bother with these.


----------

